# The ominous CUDA Button



## digital919 (Nov 11, 2001)

was reading the dec 2001 issue of macworld...it talked breifly of the cuda button...what exactly does this do?....i tried it and the only thing i notice so far is it took me back to - DEC. 1969 (the date)

any input would be appreciated...

DiGiTAL


----------



## fryke (Nov 11, 2001)

did you go outside and check whether some hippies were wandering around singing songs by 'The Doors'? 

The ominous button does what you've seen: It resets everyting. Don't push it too much.


----------



## brodie (Nov 11, 2001)

cuda info


----------



## digital919 (Nov 11, 2001)

Thank you much

DiGiTAL


----------



## sheepguy42 (Nov 11, 2001)

> * Though it seems incomprehensible from an engineering standpoint, there are reputed to be problems with CUDA that require the battery be removed to completely kill it.*


Yay incomprehensible


----------



## barenakedAvenger (Nov 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sheepguy42 _
> *
> Yay incomprehensible *








*Inconceivable!*


----------



## sheepguy42 (Nov 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by barenakedAvenger _
> *Inconceivable! *


Dude! Where'd you get that pic? And are there more where that came from? I love that movie!


----------



## barenakedAvenger (Nov 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sheepguy42 _
> *
> Dude! Where'd you get that pic? And are there more where that came from? I love that movie! *



Use Google Image Search and search for Princess Bride  

It came from some site reviewing the movie.


----------



## strobe (Nov 14, 2001)

Hrm, when I first saw that image I thought it was Blake's 7


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 14, 2001)

Looks like something out of Star Trek TOS


----------

